# Maybelline Swatches



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2011)

Maybelline Colored Mascaras Review

  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 28, 2011)

Color Tattoo.  Review and more photos can be seen here and a video overview can be seen here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 6, 2012)

Review & full swatches of all the colors here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 17, 2012)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 27, 2012)

Tough As Taupe, Pomegranate Punk


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 16, 2012)

Full photos & review here. 

  	Perpetual Peony


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybelline SuperStay 10 hr Stain Gloss in "Mauve Dream." More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybelline SuperStay 10 hr Stain Gloss in "Pink Plush."  Full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush



  	L-R: Rose Petal, Candy Coral


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybelline SuperStay 10 hr Stain Gloss in "Pleasing Plum."  Full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bold Gold, Bad to the Bronze


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2012)

Dream Bouncy Bronzers in “Glistening Sun” & “Sun Glow”: More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybelline Master Hi-Light Powdered Blushes in Nude, Pink Rose, Coral, Mauve


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 8, 2014)

Color Sensational Blushing Beige


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybelline Color Whisper Lipsticks - Oh La Lilac, Petal Rebel, One Size Fits Pearl


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybelline Baby Lips Electro - Pink Shock


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 3, 2014)

Color Tattoo Leathers


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 8, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Full photos & swatches here.


  I haven't seen this product in Norway. Thank you.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 11, 2014)

Expert Wear The Nudes Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 19, 2014)

Color Sensational The Mattes


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybelline Colorsensational Vivids - permanent and some LE


----------

